# Champ



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 13, 2011)

I first heard of Champ on a menu at a local restaurant, yesterday I had a sample of it at the store.

Champ

2 pounds russet potatoes
1/2 cup whipping cream
1/4 cup butter
1 bunch green onions, sliced

Peel and cut up potatoes, boil in lightly salted water until tender.  Mean while, bring cream and butter to simmer over medium heat and stir in green onions, keep warm.  Drain and mash potatoes, stir in cream mixture, salt and pepper to taste.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 13, 2011)

So Champ is mashed potatoes with chopped green onions.  I never heard that before.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 13, 2011)

I guess so!  It is very good!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 13, 2011)

Sounds like it.  Worth a try.


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 13, 2011)

I'll try it too, especially now that I've found dried green onions that are a tasty additive and readily available here locally.

I also want to try adding some fresh garlic toasted in the frying pan in the manner mentioned in the thread for garlic soup.  Just like roasted, but only 8 minutes to cook up.

I used to just add the garlic cloves to the potatoes and water and boil them together.  Good, but I think the toasted cloves will be even better.

Thanks for the inspiration, Princess.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 13, 2011)

LOL!  While it was in line with the low-sodium portion of my diet, I doubt it was with the low-fat part.  Then pairing it with corned beef...I think I blew my diet yesterday!


----------



## pacanis (Mar 13, 2011)

It certainly sounds good. I never tried simmering the liquids I add before, and with the onion flavor... mmmm.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 13, 2011)

pacanis said:


> It certainly sounds good. I never tried simmering the liquids I add before, and with the onion flavor... mmmm.


 
Yes, my reaction exactly in the store.  I looked around to make sure no one saw me having a "foodie" moment in public.


----------



## spork (Mar 13, 2011)

This could definitely work.  It'd be a good excuse to buy more whipping cream, anyway.  Maybe keep it chunky.  Melt down the whites, but keep the greens to mix at the last.  Try whisking up different consistencies of the cream and butter.  Could be interesting.  Never heard of "champ."


----------



## PattY1 (Mar 13, 2011)

Champ (food) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 14, 2011)

Try Colcanon, Clapshot, Tatties and Neeps, Bubble and Squeak, all included in the recipe book A 1000 and 1 ways with a Tattie, by Di O' Spudulike


----------



## LindaZ (Mar 14, 2011)

Is this the same thing as an Irish dish called, colcannon? (sp)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 14, 2011)

LindaZ said:


> Is this the same thing as an Irish dish called, colcannon? (sp)


 
Apparently colcannon uses kale, not green onions.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 14, 2011)

LindaZ said:


> Is this the same thing as an Irish dish called, colcannon? (sp)



Champ is Irish and slightly different than Colcannon.

Since potatoes are a staple of the Irish diet, there are many riffs on mashed potatoes.  See Bolas' post, above.

My favorite is Bubble and Squeak.


----------



## LindaZ (Mar 14, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Apparently colcannon uses kale, not green onions.


 

Thanks, Princess. No wonder I didn't like colcannon - don't like kale.

I'm going to look up bubble and squeak. It's worth making just so I can say it,


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 14, 2011)

I always thought that colcannon used cabbage.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't have any scallions. I was going to use up the chives I have instead. What would that one be called?


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 14, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I don't have any scallions. I was going to use up the chives I have instead. What would that one be called?




Chump


----------



## pacanis (Mar 14, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Chump


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 14, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I don't have any scallions. I was going to use up the chives I have instead. What would that one be called?


 
Chive Owen


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 14, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> I always thought that colcannon used cabbage.


 I've always made mine with kale.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 14, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> I always thought that colcannon used cabbage.


 
Cabbage/kale...cruciferous...


----------



## taxlady (Mar 14, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Cabbage/kale...cruciferous...



Yup. In Danish they call kale green long cabbage or just green cabbage.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 14, 2011)

Hmmmm. Neat. I guess I have been eating Champ all of these years. 
I just called it mashed potatoes with green onions.


----------



## PattY1 (Mar 14, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Yup. *In Danish they call kale green long cabbage or just green cabbage.*




*Where is Danish?*


----------



## Alix (Mar 14, 2011)

PattY1 said:


> *Where is Danish?*




Are you kidding PattY1? I can't tell if you are serious or being silly.


----------



## PattY1 (Mar 14, 2011)

Alix said:


> Are you kidding PattY1? I can't tell if you are serious or being silly.




A little of both. I am not sure what she means.


----------



## Alix (Mar 14, 2011)

PattY1 said:


> A little of both. I am not sure what she means.



Danish is the language, so that is what she meant when she said, "In Danish" rather than "In Denmarkian".


----------



## PattY1 (Mar 14, 2011)

Alix said:


> Danish is the language, so that is what she meant when she said, "In Danish" rather than "In Denmarkian".




Ok.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 15, 2011)

So--what's the fancy name for mashed potatoes to which you add garlic and green onions? I thought everyone added green onions to mashed potatoes when "company" came.


----------



## mrs.mom (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, It tastes nice to find a new name for mashed potatoes


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 15, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> So--what's the fancy name for mashed potatoes to which you add garlic and green onions? I thought everyone added green onions to mashed potatoes when "company" came.


 
You only add it when you are expecting Champ!

My second serving was just as fantastic as the first.  Unfortunately...I don't get to partake.  My next batch will be subbing greek yogurt in place of the cream and butter.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 15, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You only add it when you are expecting Champ!
> 
> My second serving was just as fantastic as the first. Unfortunately...I don't get to partake. My next batch will be subbing greek yogurt in place of the cream and butter.


 I LOVE greek yogurt but I doubt I'd be able to give up butter!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 15, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> I LOVE greek yogurt but I doubt I'd be able to give up butter!


 
I'm only allowed 33 grams of fat/day.  I need to choose wisely.  I can cut back on butter, I definitely won't give it up or trade it for margerine.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 15, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm only allowed 33 grams of fat/day. I need to choose wisely. I can cut back on butter, I definitely won't give it up or trade it for margerine.


Smart woman--are you sure you're not my twin <g>?


----------



## buckytom (Mar 15, 2011)

i never heard of champ potatoes when i was young, but i had them for my first time in belfast a few years ago and i was hooked. 

now, since there's so few ingredients, the success of the dish depends on the quality of the spuds and the type of green onions used, and of course fresh butter and cream.
o
you can grow."spring" or young onions almost all year in most of ireland, so there's slight seasonal changes. but boring ol' relatively tasteless scallions don't cut it.

they should be sweet but also with that "green" taste.

and of course, loads of fresh irish butter and cream doesn't hurt. 

btw, jenny, to be sure both champ and colcannon are irish.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 15, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm only allowed 33 grams of fat/day.  I need to choose wisely.  I can cut back on butter, I definitely won't give it up or trade it for margerine.



Give up my butter!     NEVER!!!!

However, like you, I'm facing the reality of a more healthful and weight conscience diet.     I've had to cut back on other sources of fat - leaner meats, minimal use of processed foods, adjusting the use of milk (I'm normally a big milk drinker), etc.

Oh, well. (sigh)


----------



## LindaZ (Mar 15, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> I always thought that colcannon used cabbage.


 

I could do cabbage, kale, not so much. I must have had it with kale the first time, too strong for my taste. I much prefer cabbage. 

I looked up bubble and squeak and I think I'm already making this and didn't know it. I use the leftover corned beef, cabbage, potatoes and carrots and make what I call a "farmer's breakfast". I just chop it all up and fry it in butter, kinda the same thing, really good for leftovers. 

Well the salt mine is calling, they want their miner back! See ya later.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 15, 2011)

buckytom said:


> i never heard of champ potatoes when i was young, but i had them for my first time in belfast a few years ago and i was hooked.
> 
> now, since there's so few ingredients, the success of the dish depends on the quality of the spuds and the type of green onions used, and of course fresh butter and cream.
> o
> ...


 
It was a near thing, but I almost put out the money for Kerrygold butter, but I don't have a house to mortgage.  And I bought whipping cream, I forgot I had a jar of Mexican Crema in the fridge.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 15, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Give up my butter!    NEVER!!!!
> 
> However, like you, I'm facing the reality of a more healthful and weight conscience diet.   I've had to cut back on other sources of fat - leaner meats, minimal use of processed foods, adjusting the use of milk (I'm normally a big milk drinker), etc.
> 
> Oh, well. (sigh)


 
I just put 0% fat milk on my Cheerios...we'll see.  And I bought Reduced Fat cheeses last night to go on my Egg Beaters.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 15, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just put 0% fat milk on my Cheerios...we'll see.  And I bought Reduced Fat cheeses last night to go on my Egg Beaters.




You can make a really tasty omelet with egg beaters, reduced fat cheddar and a scattering of (real) bacon bits.  Add a thin slice of tomato and a basil leaf if you like.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 15, 2011)

BuckyTom did you try the Full Irish Breakfast. Belfast is a fantastic city only 35 mins from my local airport the John Lennon Airport Speke Liverpool, Liverpool is the third capital of Ireland


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 15, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> You can make a really tasty omelet with egg beaters, reduced fat cheddar and a scattering of (real) bacon bits. Add a thin slice of tomato and a basil leaf if you like.


 
I was going to make egg, ham and cheese muffins...with a little mustard...no butter!  But I like the idea of the omelets and I have the Costco bacon bits in the fridge to use up!

Thanks, Andy!


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 15, 2011)

LindaZ said:


> I could do cabbage, kale, not so much. I must have had it with kale the first time, too strong for my taste. I much prefer cabbage.


 
The only time I'd eaten kale was in Germany. Fast forward about 30 years, and we decided to grow kale. I'd bought kale a couple of times and found it tough and also too strong for my taste but my DH loves veggies (I am a protein person myself--I would hate to be cut back on protein...), so we planted kale. There is a definite difference between the kale I bought and the kale we grow. Last year, we had one kale plant that we dug up and brought inside. The leaves were SOOOO tender in the spring. "Baby" kale is lovely. One of the tricks to kale is to put it in the freezer for about 30 minutes. This sweetens it. Another trick is to remove the ribs. And, buy the smallest leaves you can get. I am sure I'll be posting about kale come summer...it does very well in our garden...


----------



## taxlady (Mar 15, 2011)

buckytom said:


> i never heard of champ potatoes when i was young, but i had them for my first time in belfast a few years ago and i was hooked.
> 
> now, since there's so few ingredients, the success of the dish depends on the quality of the spuds and the type of green onions used, and of course fresh butter and cream.
> o
> ...



What's the difference between green onions and scallions?


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 15, 2011)

taxlady said:


> What's the difference between green onions and scallions?




There are several types of green onions - , chives, scallions, leeks, spring onions.  Think of the first three as small medium and large versions of the same shape.  Spring onions are like larger scallions with a bigger bulb more like a small onion.

Check it out:  Cook's Thesaurus: Green Onions & Leeks


----------



## DaveSoMD (Mar 15, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just put 0% fat milk on my Cheerios...we'll see.  And I bought Reduced Fat cheeses last night to go on my Egg Beaters.



I've tried the 0% milk on cereal... just doesn't cut it for me.  I'd rather cut out fat somewhere else than start my day off not enjoying my cereal.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 15, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> There are several types of green onions - , chives, scallions, leeks, spring onions.  Think of the first three as small medium and large versions of the same shape.  Spring onions are like larger scallions with a bigger bulb more like a small onion.
> 
> Check it out:  Cook's Thesaurus: Green Onions & Leeks



That's what I thought. I don't understand what Buckytom meant.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 15, 2011)

DaveSoMD said:


> I've tried the 0% milk on cereal... just doesn't cut it for me. I'd rather cut out fat somewhere else than start my day off not enjoying my cereal.


 
I dislike the 0% milk in my cereal a little less than I dislike subbing the 1/2&1/2 in my coffee

I am working on reducing the amount of 1/2&1/2 I use in my coffee...but it has been a slow process...Hey!  I gave up my Quad shot Breves!  Give me a little time!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 15, 2011)

sorry tax. andy said it all. thanks andy.

i meant that very often the scallions i buy in my local supermarkets pale (tastewise, not colour) in comparison to fresh ones that i had i ireland, and more recently here from my neighbor's garden.

i grew garlic chives last fall and they survived the winter. i can't wait to add them to mashed.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 15, 2011)

buckytom said:


> sorry tax. andy said it all. thanks andy.
> 
> i meant that very often the scallions i buy in my local supermarkets pale (tastewise, not colour) in comparison to fresh ones that i had i ireland, and more recently here from my neighbor's garden.
> 
> i grew garlic chives last fall and they survived the winter. i can't wait to add them to mashed.



Oh, you were talking about flavour. You didn't mean that scallions were not green onions.

Isn't there a difference in the flavour of the potatoes too? Unfortunately Danish potatoes aren't as good as they used to be. They used to simply have about five times as much flavour as potatoes here, even the ones fresh from the garden.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 16, 2011)

One of folks with whom I curl grows lots of garlic. She makes a pesto-like sauce from the tops. I've never tried that, but I'm going to email her some quinoa recipes and ask her how she makes this and how much of the top she uses.


----------

